# Romances in Long Poems



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*1)White Snake Genie*[/FONT]


*Once upon a time, there lived a little boy;*
*He often went to a nearby hill to play.*
*He saw a white tiny snake there one day,*
*While he was picking a purple pebble for a toy. *


*The tiny snake was dying of hunger and thirst,*
*The boy was pitiful and took it home,*
*And gave it food and water under his dome*
*Until the tiny snake would almost burst.*


----------



## xlwoo

*A few days later, the snake looked alive,*
*And the boy put it back to where it's found.*
*The snake was happy, crawling round and round,*
*Knowing it was her old home she did arrive. *


*How time flies; a thousand long years did pass.*
*The boy was now a young man of twenty-two,*
*For fifteenth incarnations he had gone thro.*
*Now he was at the age to desire a lass.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The white snake was now a thousand years old.*
*As she'd learnt magic, she turned to be a girl,*
*So pretty with her dark hair in long curl.*
*She left her home on the hilltop so cold.*


*She wish'd t' go to the human world to seek*
*For the boy who'd saved her life long ago.*
*She wanted for him to have something to do.*
*She wanted to be his little wife so meek.*


----------



## xlwoo

*On her way downhill the white snake did meet*
*A green snake of five hundred years of age.*
*They fought each other out of sudden rage. *
*Then the white snake the green snake did defeat.*


*The white snake thereby made green snake her maid,*
*As her magic was much more powerful,*
*And she could change herself more beautiful,*
*Since she's five hundred years older, it's said.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The man lived in Hangzhou, by name of Xu.*
*He worked as a salesclerk in a drug store.*
*His dearest parents had died long before.*
*He lived alone like a lone orphan, too.*


*How beautiful and scenic is the West Lake.*
*Lots of visitors go there everyday.*
*Xu was free and went for sightseeing one day,*
*When rain suddenly pelted on the lake.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The rain was caused by the white snake with magic.*
*She knew that Xu would come that very day.*
*If they could unite, she'd be happy and gay.*
*She attired herself and put on best fabric.*


*She lodged in a rented house with her maid.*
*Both girls sauntered that day on the lakeside.*
*Xu got face to face with girls side by side.*
*To such pretty girls full attention he paid.*


----------



## xlwoo

*They introduced to each other as soon.*
“*I am Miss White, and it's Little Green, my maid.*
*We live in a house in the city.” she said.*
*They talked and talked, and it was almost noon.*


*Just then came out of the blue a sudden shower,*
*Caused surely by the magic of Miss White.*
*The girl to her house the man did invite.*
*He said Yes as he saw her smiling like flower.*


----------



## xlwoo

*In her house they had a dinner party.*
*Little Green, the maid, cooked delicious dishes.*
*And Miss White had, indeed, secret wishes.*
*The maid tried her best to make them marry.*


*As he was still single, he's glad to have the wench.*
*So they united in holy matrimony. *
*They had some guests for the wedding party. *
*The visitors all sat on wooden bench.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Xu did not know that his wife was a snake,*
*Or he would certainly be scared to death,*
*And would be lying on bed without breath,*
*And would never and ever be awake.*


*The new couple felt happy after wedding.*
*Xu must still go to work everyday.*
*He'd look to his wife all work and no play.*
*The wife was now for his future planning.*


----------



## xlwoo

*She advised him to have a store of his own*
*So that he could ever be his own master.*
*He did not need to obey another,*
*That he would always feel so bad and moan.*


*She gave him two hundred taels of silver*
*For him to use to open a drug store.*
*He dream'd that he would have his wealth galore,*
*In the near future when he grew older.*


----------



## xlwoo

*To the seller of a nearby drug store*
*he handed money, about to close the deal;*
*He wanted to finish it, and back to meal,*
*And also back to his family chore.*


*But it was found that the silver was stolen*
*From the treasury of local government.*
*For human things the snake had no judgment,*
*When Mr.Xu learned it, he felt so sullen.*


----------



## xlwoo

*She justlay hands where silver was abundant,*
*And neverknew that this was a great crime.*
*She justthought it was easy way at that time.*
*Herdecision to get it was adamant.*


*Xu wasarrested and put into jail.*
*Then hewas exiled to Suzhou City,*
*He had anuncle living there; he was lucky.*
*His unclepaid money to get him out on bail. *


----------



## xlwoo

*The uncleof Xu also had a drug shop.*
*Now heworked for his uncle for a living.*
*He workedhard and brought his uncle much earning.*
*He stayedin the store and worked without stop.*


*The wife soon learned the situation of her man.*
*By her magic power she flew to Suzhou,*
*And moved all the store stuffs here from Hangzhou.*
*She opened a new shop, waiting for her man.*


----------



## xlwoo

*As if by chance, the maid met Xu one day,*
*In the street when he walked round at lunch time.*
*He's surprised to see her in his pastime,*
*And asked her about where now was their stay.*


*No answer, she just led him to their store.*
*The couple met in a new city again.*
*She tried to have him quit the job, but in vain,*
*Until she showed him round their new drug store.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The uncle was understandable and let him go.*
*He repaid his uncle the money for the bail.*
*He ran his shop, forgetting his days in jail. *
*And a bright future he's looking forward to.*


*How time flies! Thus elapsed two happy years.*
*He was glad that his wife was now with child.*
*One day there came a monk, looking so wild,*
*Who kidnapped Xu, and the wife's now in tears.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The monk lived in the temple on top of Mt. Jin,*
*Who could exercise very great magic power,*
*And could also even remove a tall tower,*
*To where he wanted it to be with a din.*


*When he learned a snake married a human,*
*He was in rage and made a secret wish.*
*As she's pregnant, he couldn't have her to punish,*
*That was why instead he took away the man.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Mt. Jin lies on north bank of Yangtze River.*
*The surroundings are picturesque in sight. *
*The wife took her maid there the monk to fight, *
*As by magic she knew her man was there.*


*Both the snakes came to the monk face to face.*
*The monk flared up, and yelled to them, “Youbitch!”*
*but he forgot they're not bitch, just the witch.*
*Although they were surely another race.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The white snake raised up water from the river.*
*She wanted to flood the temple on the hilltop.*
*But the advance of the waves got a stop,*
*As monk threw down his cassock on the water.*


*At last the snakes were beaten in the fight,*
*As the monk had much greater magic power.*
*They had to retreat to a nearby bower,*
*And then they flew up into air in flight.*


----------



## xlwoo

*As the man insisted in going back, *
*Finally the monk had to let him go.*
*When he reach'd the Broken Bridge in Hangzhou,*
*He saw his wife there to welcome him back.*


*They went home, waiting for the baby's birth.*
*She feared the baby would have a snake's head.*
*And it was also the maid, Little Green's dread.*
*But the man was enjoying his great mirth.*


----------



## xlwoo

*In due time, the baby was born, a boy.*
*It was so lovely with the baby fat.*
*The skin was so soft like the fur of cat.*
*Both parents were in ecstasy and joy.*


*A party's held as the boy's one year old.*
*All friends were invited and came to greet.*
*The boy helloed the guests, his smile so sweet.*
*And he chatted with the adults, so bold.*


----------



## xlwoo

*All at once, appeared the monk from Mt. Jin.*
*He looked fierce at the boy's birthday party.*
*At his intrusion, the white snake's angry,*
*But she could not fight the monk with guests in.*


*They flew to nearest suburb and fought there.*
*The white snake was at last caught by the monk,*
*And thus their combat came to final conk.*
*The green snake fled and hid in a far mere.*


----------



## xlwoo

*There's Thunder-Peak Pagoda near West Lake.*
*Underneath it, the monk confined the snake,*
*Who was there bound head and tail on a stake,*
*So that she had no chance escape to make.*


*Guests all left, and the house was now empty.*
*Xu didn't know how to live on with his son.*
*He had half a mind to commit the arson.*
*But he must work hard in this society.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Twenty years passed. The boy was now of age.*
*He was told what happened to his mother.*
*To seek her, he bade farewell to father.*
*He went to see the monk in his high rage.*


*When he learned whereabouts of his mother,*
*He went to the pagoda and cried hard,*
*And wish'd to break pagoda into shard,*
*So that he could release his dear mother.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The white snake underground heard her son's cry,*
*Which hurt her heart. So she shed bitter tears.*
*She could do nothing. She was bound for years.*
*The son's wail was so loud to reach the sky.*


*He knelt before pagoda for three days.*
*The heavenly king was so moved on high*
*That even His Majesty gave a sigh.*
*To the wish of the son He couldn't say nays.*
*So the pagoda collapsed right away,*
*And the snake flew upward on her freed way.*


----------



## xlwoo

*2) Karma of Three smiles*


*Tang was a painter really so well-known*
*Almost to people in and outside the town.*
*He liked sightseeing and traveled a lot,*
*No matter the weather was cold or hot.*


*The picturesque scenes helped him very much*
*In painting with inspirational touch.*
*He went to a temple to worship Buddha,*
*And want'd to scale the nearby pagoda.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Tang lived in the famous city—Suzhou,*
*Where he had a best friend by name of Zhou,*
*Who was a calligrapher of renown.*
*For sale in a shop he had his works shown.*


*In a small town some hundred miles away,*
*There dwelt a family with surname Chay.*
*One day the old lady of the family*
*Went to the temple of Buddha so piously.*


----------



## xlwoo

*She had four pretty maids on her to wait.*
*They all did their long hair into a plait.*
*The most beautiful one's called Autumn Scent,*
*Whose service made the old lady content.*


*The lady went to Suzhou in a ship,*
*Where the Buddha in the temple to worship.*
*Just this maid accompanied the lady.*
*Other three maids were left aboard idly.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The lady kowtowed on a kneeling mat.*
*She felt hard to stand as she's a bit fat.*
*Seeing that, the maid helped her on her feet,*
*While aman came in from the sunny street.*


*When Tangset eyes on the girl with fair skin,*
*He at oncewish'd to have her heart to win.*
*As thelady stood up and stepped aside,*
*The maidkowtowed too, with her face to hide.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Tang cameto kneel beside the pretty lass, *
*The oldlady thought the man was so brass,*
*As men andgirls not allowed to get close,*
*If theywere strangers, they should not appose.*


*As thegirl's skirt spread on the mat so wide,*
*Tang gotknees on it as he knelt beside. *
*The girlfound it as she'd get on her feet.*
*She lookedat the man and their eyes did meet.*


----------



## xlwoo

*When Tangrose, his cap on head was askew.*
*The girldid smile as she saw the weird view.*
*Tangmistook as her show of love to him,*
*And so hefell into fanciful whim.*


*Now hefollowed the girl where'er she went.*
*He was nota man to behave prudent.*
*Then thelady and girl were back to ship.*
*Tang hireda boat to be on the same trip.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The ladyrose early and wash'd her face.*
*The maidhelped to put on her the necklace.*
*Then shetook the washing basin away,*
*To thestern when outside was a bright day.*


*Shespilled the lukewarm dirty water down,*
*Which wasall over Tang, wetting his gown.*
*Agape,Tang looked up at the girl above.*
*The girlsmiled; so he took as sign of love.*


----------



## xlwoo

*The shipand the boat went on the same way.*
*Botharrived in the town at close of day.*
*On thebank the girl saw the man again.*
*Shedoubted what was in his silly brain.*


*Like anidiot, Tang looked at her strangely.*
*She smiledas if watching a comedy.*
*He had hiseyes follow her to the door,*
*Until hecould see her image no more.*


----------



## xlwoo

*If hecould live with her in the same house,*
*He mightbe easy to get her as spouse.*
*Thenimmediately he formed a bold plan,*
*And so hechanged his clothes with the boatman. *


*Now helooked like a piteous vagabond,*
*As if hewas just saved from a near pond.*
*Then heknocked at the door of the big house.*
*Thedoorman stared at him—like a wet mouse.*


----------



## xlwoo

*He was nowstarving in need of a job,*
*While sosaying, he gave out sigh and sob.*
*Thedoorman reported to the master,*
*Who hadmercy on him as soon winter. *


*Tang wasthus employed as a manservant,*
*His workwas in charge of the garden plant.*
*As it'swinter, he had nothing to do.*
*He'shandsome; some maids took him as hero.*


----------



## xlwoo

*He couldseldom see the maid of his mind.*
*If theymet, she ignored him like he's wind.*
*Othermaids ran after him ardently,*
*But heignored them indifferently.*


*The familyhad two sons of low wit.*
*And soonseveral tutors had to quit. *
*Sons ofrich family should have teaching,*
*Even ifthey were low-witted sibling.*


*Once atdinner, the father want'd to test*
*What theyhad learnt so far met his request.*
*They wouldplay the easy word-matching game*,*
*The resultof the sons was a real shame.*


**Chinesepeople of old times liked to write couplet with each line having thesame number of words. For that purpose, children were trained firstin the word-matching game. For example, when the teacher said“mountain,” the pupil should say “river.” Then the teacherwould add another word like “mountain stands” and the pupilshould say “river flows,” with noun matching noun and verbmatching verb. When a pupil was good at that, the teacher wouldprolong the line to five words, seven words, or even longer, to makeit a real couplet.  *


----------



## xlwoo

*The fatherbegan with the word “mountain,”*
*But theelder son said the word “curtain.”*
*And thesecond son said the word “forest,”*
*Whichenraged the father like a tempest.*


*At thetime, Tang stood behind the father.*
*He blurtedout the magic word “river.”*
*The masterlooked at him, “You, too, can write?”*
“*Yes.”Tang replied, “And many books to cite.”*


“*Then,you can teach my sons.” The master said. *
*Thus hecould save money, no tutor paid.*
*Tang'sstatus rose from servant to tutor.*
*He'd dohis best to make the sons better.*


----------



## xlwoo

*All tutorstaught the sons books hard to learn.*
*Theydidn't know for what the dull sons did yearn.*
*Now Tangdid not teach the sons things too rife, *
*But justlet them learn what needed in life. *


*Two yearspassed. Tang couldn't see much of the maid.*
*He's at aloss how he'd have a plan laid.*
*He'd to bepatient and a chance to wait.*
*Or he mustthink a way to lay a bait.*


*For twoyears Mr. Zhou missed his best friend Tang.*
*Who seemedt' vanish in air and gave friends pang.*
*Zhousearched for him, but his efforts in vain.*
*If Tangwas found, Zhou would put him in chain.*


----------



## xlwoo

*For twoyears Tang taught the sons of low-wit.*
*Both thesons could now write couplets a bit.*
*The fatherwas so glad and “Thanks.” he said.*
*Tang had amind to ask hand of the maid.*


*But aftera second thought, it's too rash.*
*So he justsmiled with his hands to dry-wash. *
*By chancehis old friend Zhou met the boatman,*
*Andthereby learned where Tang was and his plan.*


*Zhou hiredthe same boat to where he dropped Tang. *
*Theboatman rowed his boat and loudly sang.*
*When theboat was anchored before the door,*
*Zhoustepped ashore to knock at the big door.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Zhou askedto see the master of the house.*
*Zhou'sfame did have his interest to rouse.*
*Theytalked pleasantly in the sitting room,*
*Then aboutZhou's missing friend and his gloom.*


*While Tangwas standing behind the master,*
*He playedthe role of a good listener.*
*At lastthe host let Tang see the guest off.*
*Zhoustrutted away like he was a toff.*


*Before thehost Zhou feigned not to know Tang.*
*Outside heblamed him to give so much pang.*
*At last hegave Tang a plot what to do,*
*So that hecould have the maid with him go.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Once back,he told the master he'd resign,*
*As Zhouhad him a future to design.*
*Zhou'dgive high pay and a wife from his maids.*
*Themaster'd let him choose, too, from *_*his*_*maids. *


*The masterwas thus taken in by Tang.*
*When herealized, he's like he'd got a bang. *
*Next dayall maids gathered in the large hall.*
*When Tangentered, in hands he held a ball.*


*He shouldgive the ball to the maid he chose.*
*Onceselected, none of maids could oppose.*
*He went tothe maid who gave him three smiles.*
*Hepromised that she'd have money in piles.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Herevealed to her in bedroom that night*
*His trueidentity to her delight.*
*She'd turnfrom maid to wife of a painter,*
*So famous;and her fate thus favored her.*


*That verynight, they stole out to Suzhou,*
*In theboat at the bank arranged by Zhou.*
*They livede'er e'er afterward happily,*
*Like theend in many a love story.*






[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*3)Tale of Butterflies*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*InHangzhou city there's a public school,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Alittle far from which there was a large pool.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Alot of students came from far and near,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Fromvarious homes and of various born year.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theschool supplied students with board and food.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Allthe furniture was made of hard wood.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ayoung boy called Liang came from a small town.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Apupil, Zhu, liked to wear dress of brown.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Zhuwas actually a girl in disguise;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thattime girls not allowed in school, likewise.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Liangand Zhu sat at same desk, side by side.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*T*[/FONT]*heykept apart on bench possibly wide.*


*At thetime, boys and girls couldn't e'en touch hands;*
*Liangdidn't know she's girl, as she'd no wrist bands.*
*But as hehelped her much, their friendship grew.*
*Friendshipdeveloped into love, she knew.*


----------



## xlwoo

*They wereat school together for three years.*
*Zhu gotletters from home; they'd part in tears.*
*Liang wentwith her on her way home for miles.*
*At length,Liang bade her farewell without smiles.*


*She toldhim that she had a twin sister.*
*She likedher to marry him, good brother*.*
*Lianggladly promised to come soon to woo.*
*Hearinghis promise, Zhu was happy, too.*


**Inancient Chinese tradition, they called people or friends by using theword “brother” plus their surname, i.e., Brother Liang. If therelationship was close enough, they could use “brother” plusgiven name. For female, they used the word “sister” generallyplus given name.*


*Liangreturned home soon after Zhu went back.*
*His motherwas sick; her neck skin was slack.*
*He wishedto see Zhu, but now he's not free.*
*He'd takecare of mom, e'en no time to pee.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Motherrecover'd after half a year.*
*He plannedto go to Zhu, as he had fear*
*That Zhu'sparents might find another boy*
*For thetwin sister, which would mar his joy.*


*He sat instudy for Zhu to appear,*
*But herecame a girl with rings on the ear.*
*She said,“I do not have a twin sister,*
*I'm a girlin disguise to be brother.”*


“*Butreally you come half a year too late.*
*I am notallowed to be your life mate.*
*Myfather'll soon marry me to some boy*
*Which atlast has my fond hopes to destroy.”*


----------



## xlwoo

*The boywas stunned at the sudden bad news.*
*He sawbefore his eyes only dark views.*
*How he hadreturned home, he could not tell.*
*His mind'sin confusion, and sick he fell.*


*Lovesickis really a fatal disease,*
*Worse thancancer, and it will make life cease.*
*Liang'scase got from worse to worst, day by day,*
*Until hebreathed no more and passed away.*


*He left aletter for Zhu, which was sent*
*To her;she began to weep and lament.*
*Shedecided to follow and marry *
*Him inother world, same tomb to bury.*


----------



## xlwoo

*Childrenmust obey parents, it's the rule.*
*Zhu couldnot resist and only to pule.*
*She had acondition that she should pass*
*Liang'sgrave to cry as he's her mate of class.*


*So on herway to the boy's home, she stopp'd,*
*BeforeLiang's tomb, on her knees she dropp'd.*
*Just then,the tomb exploded with a hole,*
*Zhu jumpedin, what was seen only her sole.*
*A legendsaid that their souls turned into*
*Twobutterflies flying there with halo.*






[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*4)Cowboy and Girl-Weaver*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Onceupon a time there lived a cowboy*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whowas everyday in mirth and joy.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tothe grassland not far he led his cow*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tograze there; that's what he was doing now.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ina hut at a brook he lived alone.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hisparents died and here's only tomb stone.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whathe had for meals was somewhat ripe fruit*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Fromtrees nearby in his forest circuit.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sometimeshe got some food on the mercy*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ofneighbors who had something so spicy.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Manyyears gone by, he was now eighteen.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butto everything outside he's green.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*He'sstill single; none would marry a poor boy,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andfar and near no one would him employ.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Bynature a grown-up boy would desire*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Agirl of the same age that he'd admire. *[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therewas the Heavenly Mother on high,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whohad seven daughters living so nigh.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Alldaughters were goddesses forever,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andthe youngest daughter was a weaver.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shewove clouds in all shapes so colorful,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thatmade the blue sky looking beautiful.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butshe was surely not a demure doll.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shehated work, being lazy and loll.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shestole down to the human world one day,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andwanted with birds and rabbits to play.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Bychance she met the cowboy at a brook,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whowas greatly stunned at her pretty look.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thegoddess liked the boy at the first sight.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Herbeautiful face suddenly grew bright.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thecowboy liked the girl, it's by nature.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theygot together, and talked with pleasure.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Atlast the girl followed him to his hut,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andwhen they entered it, the door was shut.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Althoughthey stayed together for a year,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Yettheir relationship was very clear.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asboth were so naive and innocent, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theirbehavior to each other so decent.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Byself learning the boy could play the fife;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thereforethe boy and the girl enjoyed life.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Finallythe Heavenly Mother found*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hermissing daughter was on mortal ground.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Soshe sent some guards to take the girl back.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theguards almost kidnapped her from the shack.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whenthe girl was carried away by force,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theboy felt like suffering from divorce.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heran after her as fast as he could,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Buthe couldn't catch her as he thought he would.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*TheHeavenly Mother with a chisel*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Drewa line Between the boy and damsel.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Verysoon, the line turned to a river,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andso people called it Celestial River.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theriver separated girl and boy, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andmade them so unhappy and annoy.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theybegg'd Heavenly Mother for mercy, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenwas permitted to meet once yearly.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*They'dmeet on seventh day of seventh moon.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thatday of next year would not come so soon.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whenthat day did come, they could only look*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ateach other across the deep wide brook.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ifthey wanted to talk, they could not hear*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asthe brook kept them apart all the year.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenfrom nowhere came millions of magpie,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whichformed a bridge to let the cowboy hie.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theboy stepp'd on magpie bridge across it,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tomeet the girl with help of birds of wit.**[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]**AncientChinese people had vivid imagination. They took the Milky Way for theCelestial River in the sky, Altair for the cowboy and Vega for thegirl weaver. As for why it is the magpies, not crows or any otherbirds, to form the bridge, it is because ancient Chinese peoplethought that magpies were lucky birds who would bring people luck ifa magpie called in the tree before one's house. *[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*5)Beauty Pan and Dwarf*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thegirl Pan was a maid in a rich house.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Themaster's lewd and brib'd her with a blouse.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Themistress was jealous and slapped her face,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andoft made her kneel before the fireplace.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therelived a dwarf not far in the same town,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whofor living sold pancakes looking brown.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asno one would marry him, he's thirty*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andstill single. He also looked so ugly.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Themistress wanted to drive the girl out,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andso she gave the beauty to the lout.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shethought that it was an excellent match,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Beautyand dwarf formed a very good batch. *[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

“[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*It'snot fit to live here longer.” dwarf thought. *[/FONT]
“[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Moveafar to another town we ought.”*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whenevershe looked at him, she would barf,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butshe had to follow where went the dwarf.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ina new town they rented a small house.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Itwas so shabby almost full of mouse.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thebeauty slept alone in other room,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Leavingthe poor ugly husband in gloom.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thedwarf had a brother, who had kungfu.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Inthe kungfu world, he was a guru.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hetravel'd in other towns to make friends,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewould fight bravely, if he met some fiends.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Onenight he dreamt of his dearest brother.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*He'dgo back home and should no more wander.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whenhe reached the town they used to live,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Helearnt his brother moved with some motive.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewas told where he could find his brother.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hehurried to the town in bad weather.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Onthe way he came to a high mountain,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Anotice said it's a tiger's domain.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Atiger would attack people in daylight.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*It'dbe safe if travelers went at night.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thekungfu brother, Wu, was very brave. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewould send the tiger into its grave.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hemet the tiger which jumped on him fast.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Itwanted to eat him like its repast.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hegripp'd its neck fur as he stepp'd aside.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hepressed it down; on its back he did ride.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hefist'd it until it could stir no more.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Nonehad killed a tiger like him before. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Peoplelearned it and looked on him as hero.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theycarried him into town with gusto*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Themayor received and made him as head*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ofhis police since he beat tiger dead.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*He'sglad to get the job and settl'd down now.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*He'dlook for his brother, no matter how.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Inthe town he asked round for a short man, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andfound his brother with a pretty woman.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heembraced the dwarf, and helloed the wife.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heinquired about how they fared in life.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*AsPan saw Wu was handsome, strong and tall, *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shebegan to like him; in love she'd fall.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewas police head and slept in yamen,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Soafter supper, he had to leave, then.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Nexttime when Wu came to see his brother,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Panasked him to move in, be cared better.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heagreed, and Pan let him sleep in her room.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andthe dwarf slept in corner by her loom.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Oneday early the dwarf finish'd his bake,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Lefthome after breakfast to sell pancake.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wugot the day off from his yamen work.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Forbrunch, Pan served him with rice, peas and pork.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Nowshe took the good chance, with him to flirt,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ButWu was angry, left without his shirt. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whendwarf was back, she said Wu flirt'd with her,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asshe refused, he left soon in anger.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thoughthe dwarf did not believe her at all,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hecould say nothing. He was a goofball.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ThenWu was sent on errand to some town. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sohe came to see the dwarf with a frown.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewarned his brother in a serious tone,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thathe shouldn't leave his wife at home alone.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Abeauty was not always with virtue;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Besides,other men would oft come to sue.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thedwarf had to sell pancake for living,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andcouldn't bind the wife with him by a string.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shehad ne'er slept with him on the same bed.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shecouldn't have love for a dwarf, not a shred.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therelived in the same town a young man, Qing,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whoowned drugstores, often for girls chasing.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Oneday by chance he pass'd the door of Pan,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andadmired her beauty, to be her fan.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*AsQing was handsome, Pan liked him at once,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*buthow could they get together, for nonce?*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therewas an old woman, who lived next door.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Qingknew she was a matchmaker, and poor.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shecould have a plan to let lovers meet,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Insecret, but still need'd to be discreet.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asa neighbor, the woman knew Pan well.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shetold Pan, the man in love with her fell.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shearrang'd for them to meet in her house,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Inexcuse to the dwarf to sew her blouse.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Eachtime they met like dry wood falls in fire.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theywish'd to live like this to their desire. *[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butthey feared the dwarf'd find their affair out;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sothey plott'd how to get rid of the lout.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenwhen the dwarf fell sick, which gave them chance.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Qinggave Pan poison, who poisoned th' nuisance.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butthey feared the dwarf'd find their affair out;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sothey plott'd how to get rid of the lout.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenwhen the dwarf fell sick, which gave them chance.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Qinggave Pan poison, who poisoned th' nuisance.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Nowthey lived together without fear,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asthey're on bed, none'd suddenly appear. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Nowthey were happy like fish in water,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Likelarks in the sky would sing and hover.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Butthey forgot the dwarf had a brother,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whowas now away to somewhere farther.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Oneday Wu did return to his yamen.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theillegal couple felt the bad omen.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heinvited some neighbors to inquire,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andwas told his dear brother did expire.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewas enraged and wanted to revenge.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*AsQing had kungfu, this was a challenge.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wutook a sword with him to seek for Qing,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Anddid find him somewhere in good timing,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Asin fear Qing was about to escape.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wucaught him and yelled, “You, big wicked ape!”*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wu'skungfu was better than that of Qing;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hejumped up to attack Qing like lightning.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Qingused a sword while Wu used a sharp knife;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andafter twenty rounds, Wu took Qing's life.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenhe went to the dwarf's house and killed Pan.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewent to yamen as he's a good man.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heconfessed his killing to the mayor,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whosentenced him to exile to labor.*[/FONT]








[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*6)Chen, a Singsong Girl*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*QinhuaiRiver was a place of renown.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thepleasure boats on it were, too, well-known.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Itwas very close to Nanking city.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thepatrons were all from high society.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therewere singsong girls on the pleasure boats;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thepatrons were all rich, wearing fine coats.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*There'sa girl called Chen, who could sing and dance.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Allpatrons who saw her fell into trance.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thelast Ming emperor was sad these days,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Toplease him, a courtier thought of some ways.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewould find some pretty girls who could sing,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andcould also play sweet tunes on the string.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Aspretty girls were known always in south,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thecourtier went south and reach'd river mouth.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ona pleasure boat he found pretty Chen,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andlet her sing so that he could listen.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hepaid the bawd thousand taels of silver,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andtook her away from Qinhuai river.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hepresented her to the emperor,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Buthe wasn't in the mood to have clamor.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sothe courtier had to bring the girl back.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sothe girl lived there with nothing to lack.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sometimesshe danced and sang for family*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andsometimes she did them for guests only.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thattime Manchu in the north would invade*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*MingDynasty with their swift cavalcade.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Insuch a case, the emperor sent Wu,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Abrave general, to resist Manchu.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wucame to Peking to see His Majesty*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Whorelied on him for nation's safety.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wu'sfamily lived in the capital.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuwent home and his parent felt dismal.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Warcosts life. No guarantee he's alive.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Itdepends on individuals to strive.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*AlthoughWu was brave and had fighting skill,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hehad to choose between killed or to kill.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thecourtier invited Wu to his home.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theyhad dinner, drank good wine and ate pome.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Therecame the singsong girl to entertain.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Shedanced, and could just solo in refrain.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuwas till single, and fell in love with her.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Aftdinner he asked host for the dancer.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thehost was glad to let him have the girl.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuwas so happy to feel his head whirl.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hetook the dancing girl to his own home,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andwanted to put her under his dome.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ThenWu must leave for the frontier in north*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heled a large strong army and rode forth.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heguard'd the Pass at east end of Great Wall.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Itwas very hard to foe's hands to fall.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Howe'er,misfortunes never come alone.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Noneof dynasties could long keep their throne.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Atthe time there were rebels e'erywhere,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ascorruption o'er nation was severe.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Rebelsbeat local government army*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andmarch'd to capital in victory. *[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Afterthree days' fight, they entered Peking.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenthe emperor had himself hanging.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thusperish'd the corrupt Ming Dynasty.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Rebelsestablish'd their own dynasty.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theirdynasty was short-lived in Peking,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Likethe dew on the grass in the morning.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Theirhead made a fatal mistake ever.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hekilled Wu's parents like cutting fodder.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Besides,he took the young girl Wu cared most.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wugot news and must revenge at all cost.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heled his army back to capital.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Thenfollowed in his wake Manchu marshal.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Rebelswere defeat'd by allied army,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andthen escaped to areas so hilly.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuchased them and entirely wiped them out,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Inhis pursuit he heard a girl's shrill shout.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hefound his lovely Chen at the roadside.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*She'sleft there as rebels away to stride.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wugot a coach for her and they march'd west,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tillthey reach'd the farthest province for rest.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Inthat province We ruled his own domain,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Farfrom Peking, he had his power sustain.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Heand Chen lived happily together,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tillhe suddenly found the girl older.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sohe got a couple of girls much younger,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Beganto ignore Chen altogether.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Chenleft the house and lodg'd in a temple nigh.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Eachday she'd read Buddhist books and then sigh.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuwas a strong and an ambitious man. *[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Sincehe's far from Peking, he'd a great plan.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hedeclared independence suddenly,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andwanted to found his own dynasty.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Atfirst he thought it's too far from Peking*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*ThatManchu army could never reach him.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Buthe's totally wrong and war began;*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*TheManchu cavalry did cross the span.*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Wuwas vanquish'd and slain in battle at last.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Andhis faithful followers ran away fast.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*OnlyChen stayed in the temple peacefully,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Anddied in her old age naturally.*[/FONT]








[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*7)Fox Genie*[/FONT]


[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Onceupon a time there dwelt a rich man*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Ina big village, from an ancient clan.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Helived with mom; his dad died long ago.*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Hewas now single, which gave him much ado.*[/FONT]


----------



## xlwoo

*Fiveyears ago he married a girl in joy.*
*Twoyears later she died in birth of a boy.*
*Nowthe son was three years old and healthy.*
*Thegrandma looked after him carefully.*


*Theman owned a shop selling salt and rice,*
*Allnecessities in life. He's so nice. *
*Fromtime to time he left home to buy goods,*
*Andoften traveled by the way thru woods.*


*Oncein the woods, he saw a girl crying.*
*Hewent close to ask what she's suffering.*
“*Mystepmother intended to kill me,*
*Iescaped here and don't know where to flee.”*


----------

